# Air Bed Sleeper Sofa



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I have noticed they now offer the air matress option for the sleeper sofa, does anyone have this? Does work well? Has anyone converted a conventional sleeper to and air matress? What was involved and was it worth the trouble?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've used a regular queen size air mattress on top of the standard hide-a-bed a few times. I can count the times I've used the hide-a-bed on one hand, and half the time the people slept on it as is and said it was fine.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw a demo of one at a show, it worked fast to inflate and deflate. He pumped it up and it held me fine. I actually wish I had one but I have not heard of anyone swapping one in as of yet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I've used a regular queen size air mattress on top of the standard hide-a-bed a few times. I can count the times I've used the hide-a-bed on one hand, and half the time the people slept on it as is and said it was fine.


I do the same thing. That mattress alone is worthless. An inflatable air mattress on top of it makes a world of difference. I actually prefer it to the queen mattress on my bed.

Mark


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I've used a regular queen size air mattress on top of the standard hide-a-bed a few times. I can count the times I've used the hide-a-bed on one hand, and half the time the people slept on it as is and said it was fine.


I do the same thing. That mattress alone is worthless. An inflatable air mattress on top of it makes a world of difference. I actually prefer it to the queen mattress on my bed.

Mark
[/quote]

i'll have to try this first, my daughter sleeps on this bed and was finding it not so comfy towards the end of last season. Keep in mind our camper doesnt have bunks in the back it has a wardobe and pull out sofa bed back there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have the 32BHDS and i added 2" memory foam on top of the standard sofa matresses. the adults that have used it say it was a BIG improvement over the standard matress alone. the 3 and 5 yo dont mind eitherway. Our sofa in the living area doesnt get used but the back room one does more often. nice thing is you can close the sofa up and leave the memory foam there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> We have the 32BHDS and i added 2" memory foam on top of the standard sofa matresses. the adults that have used it say it was a BIG improvement over the standard matress alone. the 3 and 5 yo dont mind eitherway. Our sofa in the living area doesnt get used but the back room one does more often. nice thing is you can close the sofa up and leave the memory foam there.


Does the foam get compressed each time you close the couch? I think it took about 24hrs for our memory foam to get fully uncompressed from when I was shipped from Overstocked.com.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have the 32BHDS and i added 2" memory foam on top of the standard sofa matresses. the adults that have used it say it was a BIG improvement over the standard matress alone. the 3 and 5 yo dont mind eitherway. Our sofa in the living area doesnt get used but the back room one does more often. nice thing is you can close the sofa up and leave the memory foam there.


Does the foam get compressed each time you close the couch? I think it took about 24hrs for our memory foam to get fully uncompressed from when I was shipped from Overstocked.com.
[/quote]
yes it does get compressed but certainly not to the extent of the way it was packaged. its compressed between the matress. it comes back to shape in a couple minutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> yes it does get compressed but certainly not to the extent of the way it was packaged. its compressed between the matress. it comes back to shape in a couple minutes.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We have used the sofabed blow-up mattress in our new 09 268RL. It inflates easily and is a huge improvement over the crushed mattresses we're used to, with fold-out sofabeds. The only negative comment from a user was that when you turn over, the air inside moves and the bed is somewhat like a waterbed. We inflated it farther and that helped. The funny part was de-flating. The instructions clearly say to flip open the WHOOSH valve. But the instructions fail to say where the valve is! We had to search all sides and ends to find it--it faces the outside and is on the rear face so is not readily visible...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

An air mattress if fine for one person, but if you get two people on it, the lighter person goes flying when heaver person lays down or moves around. Ask my DW...she will tell you all about it.










We now use memory foam and she sleep much better.


----------

